# das ultimative High Pod



## ulschi (31. Dezember 2005)

Ich suche immer noch das ultimative High Pod, das im Rhein zwei lange Feederruten stabil aufnimmt.

Wer kann Tipps geben?


----------



## Sea Hawk (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche immer noch das ultimative High Pod, das im Rhein zwei lange Feederruten stabil aufnimmt.
> 
> Wer kann Tipps geben?


Grüß Dich,
hat der Weihnachtsamnn deine Wünsche nicht gelesen|kopfkrat |krach: .
Mal im Ernst. Kommt immer drauf an ... was darf es maximal kosten.
Tipp; schau mal bei ebay - dort gibt es auch Info´s zu den angebotenen Artikel
zu welcher angelei Sie zu gebrauchen sind.
Es gibt ´ne Menge Rod Pos´s zu kaufen. Aber auch ´ne Sache des Preises.
Bissel Input was es kosten darf und Dir wird geholfen

Bis dann:m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## ulschi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*

@Sea Hawk,

ich suche gute Qualität und entscheide dann, ob der Preis stimmt.


----------



## Christian D (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*

High Pods gibts natürlich ne Menge Fabrikate am Markt.

War grad auf deinem Link. Die Tendenzen stehen dort natürlich schon.
Zum einen bieten sich da natürlich die RodPods aus dem Karpfenanglerbereich an. Denke da an das Cygnet Grand Snyper (benutze dieses sogar zum Brandungsangeln! Es kostet zwar ne Menge Geld, aber ich habe es bei schwersten Orkanböen an der Ostsee im Einsatz gehabt und muss sagen, dass es nicht mal doll gewackelt hat. Mir hat noch nie ein Dorsch die Rute aus dem Pod gehebelt. Kann also dieses Pod nur wärmstens empfehlen.)), Sky Pod von Fox, .....oder sieh selbst zum Beispiel bei kl-angelsport.de eee, dort sind eigentlich alle gängigen Pods näher beschrieben.
Oder stöber mal bei cipro.de .

Natürlich gibts dann noch die Dreibeine für Brandungsangler. An der Spitze ist hier sicherlich das Dr3ibein von Pro-Tack. Sünhaft teuer aber auch wahnsinnig gut.

Wenns nicht so teuer sein darf, dann würde ich dir einfach empfehlen, ein Dreibein mittels Tripod-Adapter und Banksticks zu bauen. Günstig, ansprechendes Transportmaß und standfest(zumindest ein bisschen...)


----------



## fisheye_67 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche immer noch das ultimative High Pod, das im Rhein zwei lange Feederruten stabil aufnimmt.
> 
> Wer kann Tipps geben?


 
Hallo ulschi,

ich benutze ein High-Pod von SPRO für ca. 40 - 50 Euronen.

Das Ding ist super funktionell und steht vorallem sehr stabil! Wir fischen viel von der Steinschüttung aus und ich hatte mit dem Ding noch nie Probleme. Wenn Du's auf Barben abgesehen hast, kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung von der Variante mit Banksticks & Tripod-Adapter nur abraten .... taugt nix!


----------



## ulschi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*

@fisheye_67,

ich möchte elektr.Bissanzeiger auch aufschrauben können.


----------



## ulschi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*

Kennt jemand dieses HiphPod?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rod-Pod-4-Bein-360-RODPOD-High-Pod-NEUHEIT-2005_W0QQitemZ7206616671QQcategoryZ65984QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## StarAngler (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand dieses HiphPod?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rod-Pod-4-Bein-360-RODPOD-High-Pod-NEUHEIT-2005_W0QQitemZ7206616671QQcategoryZ65984QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



hmmm, den habe ich irgendwo schon mal gesehen, glaube der war sch***teuer ... für den Preis bei eBay ist´s ein Schnäppchen.

Ich selber habe den hier: 

http://80.237.203.121/shop/product_info.php/products_id/5143/cPath/151_32/rod-pods/rod-pod-

Stabiles Gerät, steht sicher, nur die Vorder-Füsse sind eine technische Fehlkonstruktion - nach ungefähr 10 Ansitzen abgefallen. Pattex Kraftkleber hat´s denn wieder gerichtet.

Guten Rutsch (nicht wörtlich nehmen |kopfkrat )


----------



## StarAngler (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*

wusste ich´s doch, den kenn ich ... |kopfkrat 

Das ist der Kogha Super Pod von Askari. Stand mal für 139.95 im Katalog, gibt´s jetzt im Online-Shop og Firma für 69.95.

cu


----------



## karpfenmick (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche immer noch das ultimative High Pod, das im Rhein zwei lange Feederruten stabil aufnimmt.
> 
> Wer kann Tipps geben?


 
Guck dir mal das von Ultimate an benutze ich auch am Teich genauso am Rhein.Mit 3,90 Rute kein Problem und billig.

Gruß Micha


----------



## ulschi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*



			
				StarAngler schrieb:
			
		

> wusste ich´s doch, den kenn ich ... |kopfkrat
> 
> Das ist der Kogha Super Pod von Askari. Stand mal für 139.95 im Katalog, gibt´s jetzt im Online-Shop og Firma für 69.95.
> 
> cu



*Ob das was taugt???? Mit Askari und Kogha habe ich bisher keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.*


----------



## ulschi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*



			
				karpfenmick schrieb:
			
		

> Guck dir mal das von Ultimate an benutze ich auch am Teich genauso am Rhein.Mit 3,90 Rute kein Problem und billig.
> 
> Gruß Micha



Hast du einen Link oder ein Bild?


----------



## duck_68 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*



			
				StarAngler schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, den habe ich irgendwo schon mal gesehen, glaube der war sch***teuer ... für den Preis bei eBay ist´s ein Schnäppchen.
> 
> Ich selber habe den hier:
> 
> ...



Hi,

so ein Modell (oder ähnlich) nutze ich auch  - durch die beiden "Hinterbeine" steht es auch relativ "wackelfest"! Über "abfallende Beine" kann ich seit ca. 3/4 Jahr häufiger Nutzung nicht klagen - alles fest#6 

Könnte das gleiche sein: gugst Du

Gruß und guten Rutsch

Martin#h


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> *Ob das was taugt???? Mit Askari und Kogha habe ich bisher keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.*


Deine Erfahrung täuscht dich nicht. Die Dinger sind sehr schlecht verarbeitet, technisch nicht durchdacht , alles klappert , alles wackelt. Kurz gesagt ein 100%iger Fehlkauf.Aus dem Teil haben wir dann ein Köderdreibein für Brandungsangeln gebaut.So war der Kauf nicht ganz sinnlos.


----------



## ulschi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> so ein Modell (oder ähnlich) nutze ich auch  - durch die beiden "Hinterbeine" steht es auch relativ "wackelfest"! Über "abfallende Beine" kann ich seit ca. 3/4 Jahr häufiger Nutzung nicht klagen - alles fest#6
> 
> ...



Das sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Aber leider nicht weiter beschrieben. Welches Material, Gewicht und Packmaße hat es?


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*

Hab das Teil mal beim Brandungsangeln gesehen.Anfür sich nicht schlecht. Nur ein kleiner Nachteil:Zuviel Plastik ist dabei. Bei niedrigen Temperaturen--> Bruchgefahr.


----------



## ulschi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Teil mal beim Brandungsangeln gesehen.Anfür sich nicht schlecht. Nur ein kleiner Nachteil:Zuviel Plastik ist dabei. Bei niedrigen Temperaturen--> Bruchgefahr.



Na, und welches High Pod könntest du empfehlen?


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*

Hi Uli,

Empfehlen??Nun haste mich erwischt. Ich steh weder beim Feedern noch beim Flußangeln in der Materie.Da ich nur in stehendenGewässern auf Karpfen angle kenn ich nur das Cygnet Grand Snyper. Das würde für deine Zwecke passen.......wenn der Preis nicht wäre........


----------



## ulschi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uli,
> 
> Empfehlen??Nun haste mich erwischt. Ich steh weder beim Feedern noch beim Flußangeln in der Materie.Da ich nur in stehendenGewässern auf Karpfen angle kenn ich nur das Cygnet Grand Snyper. Das würde für deine Zwecke passen.......wenn der Preis nicht wäre........



Kennst du diesen Thread?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63877

Ist dieses Cygnet Grand Snyper auch als Hiph Pod standsicher am Strom (kann es z.B. wie ein Brandungsdreibein zusätzlich beschwert werden)?


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*

Diesen Thread hab ich auch verfolgt. Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt!!!!



> Ist dieses Cygnet Grand Snyper auch als Hiph Pod standsicher am Strom (kann es z.B. wie ein Brandungsdreibein zusätzlich beschwert werden)?


Standsicher?? Zu 1000%!!! Ein beschweren ist unnötig.


----------



## ulschi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ulschi,
> 
> ich benutze ein High-Pod von SPRO für ca. 40 - 50 Euronen.
> 
> Das Ding ist super funktionell und steht vorallem sehr stabil! Wir fischen viel von der Steinschüttung aus und ich hatte mit dem Ding noch nie Probleme. Wenn Du's auf Barben abgesehen hast, kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung von der Variante mit Banksticks & Tripod-Adapter nur abraten .... taugt nix!



Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für dieses High Pod von Spro?


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*







Wenn ich mir das Bild so betrachte...........Ich glaube das ist das selbe wie ich es auch habe. Das Teil hab ich in eingen Angelläden schon gesehen. Ich nutze es für die Brandung. Unbedingt empfehlen würde ich es nicht.Zumindest meines ist nicht standsicher genug. 2-3 mal ist es mir schon umgekippt. Gut wenn es beschwert und richtig fest verankert wird mag es gehen. Und bei dem Preis sicher ne Überlegung wert..................
Wenn ich morgen wieder an meinem eigenen PC bin  mach ich mich mal auf die Suche......Wenn ich was finde setze ich den Link hierherein.

So und nun guten Rutsch......Prost.....ich muß weg...........


----------



## ulschi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*

*Wer kennt denn diese High Pods?*

http://www.rodpod.de/

*alle Verbindungsteile aus V2A ......

das scheint mir das ultimative High Pod zu sein. Die Frage ist noch, ob es einen Haken für zusätzliche Beschwerung hat.
*


----------



## karpfenmick (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du einen Link oder ein Bild?


 
Guck mal unter Ultimate Stablitzer Rod Pod ich bin damit zufrieden,als drei Bein.Bekomme mal wieder meine Bilder nicht hier hinein.Steht in 5 Minuten,zur Sicherheit kann du es noch mit einer Schnur und einem Hering fixieren, mach ich aber nicht angele nie mit komplett geschlossener Breme.|wavey: Hab ich übrigens von eBay für 45 € gebraucht.

Frohes neues und viel Glück bei deiner Suche
Gruß Micha


----------



## Seebaer (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*

Hallo Ulschi - erstmal alles Gute für 2006

schau Dir mal diesen Link an.

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/774.pdf

Gruß

Seebaer <°)))))>><


----------



## StarAngler (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte das gleiche sein: gugst Du



Schaut aus, als wär´s der Gleiche (oder der Selbe |kopfkrat ).

Problem Füsse abgefallen:

Der Fehler war wahrscheinlich, dass ich den Pod mit den Vorderfüssen öfter mal in den Steinpackungen verkeilen musste. Dadurch wurden die oberen Fussbefestigungen (plastikumanteltes Messinggewinde) überstrapaziert, bedingt durch Fehlkonstruktion. Die Fussbefestigungen sind 3 cm lang, mit 1.5 cm langem Innengewinde oben geschnitten, darin steckt der Fuss mit ca 1.5 cm langem Gewinde. Das Gewinde vom Fuss ist glatt auf das Messingrohr desselben aufgeschnitten. Dadurch enstand ein Spalt von vielleicht 0.5 mm Dicke. Durch´s öftere Biegen der Füsse gegen die Halterung brachen die Gewinde der Füsse ab.

Ich würds gern fotografieren, aber Pattex hat ganze Arbeit geleistet, ich kriege es nicht mehr auseinander ... #6 

cu later


----------



## Christian D (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*

wenn der Preis keine so große Rolle spielt, dann nimm das snyper!

Wie gesagt, nutze es in der brandung und es steht und steht und steht......


----------



## ulschi (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*

*Ich glaube, ich habe das ultimative High-Pod gefunden. Es ist aus V2A-Stahl und nur V2A-Stahl, nichts anderes:*

http://www.silure-products.de/products/RodPodMoppyV2.html


----------



## Christian D (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: das ultimative High Pod*

Sieht stabil ,aber dafür ziemlich besch**** aus. Wem die Optik egal ist, für den kann das denke ich durchaus ein vernünftiges Teil sein.
Ich denke, um ein vernünftiges Beurteilen machen zu können, müsste man das Ding allerdings mal einem Wackeltest unterziehen.


----------

